# New B9 S4 Aluminum Intercooler Charge Pipes



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Getting ready for big boost? Our NEW Charge Pipes increase intake air flow with our high flow charge pipes for your ECS Tuning (or OEM intercooler)!

ECS Turbo Inlet Pipes, Charge Pipes, and Intercoolers provide the ultimate cooling solution for your Audi's turbocharged air! Cool air with minimal turbulence offers the most benefits as it is denser than warm air and allows for more fuel to be added for more horsepower from bigger explosions.
Take full advantage of your turbocharger’s potential with these performance modifications developed right here at ECS for the best results.

ECS Audi B9 S4 Intercooler Charge Pipe Upgrade Kit



The factory plastic charge pipes and rubber couplers were never designed to handle the stress and abuse of higher boost levels much beyond stock.
When combined with power-robbing abrupt and sharp bends, inferior plastic and rubber materials, and small diameter tubing, it's easy to see why your intercooler pipes and couplers should be replaced, even on stock vehicles.*

At ECS Tuning, we're proud to release our in house engineered High Flow Intercooler Charge Pipe Kit!
Each kit comes standard with mandrel bent, wrinkle black powdercoated aluminum intercooler pipe, 5 ply silicone turbo outlet hose, port matched throttle body inlet, smooth flowing silicone couplers, and stainless steel T-Bolt clamps for an easy, direct bolt on upgrade.*

Capable of withstanding greater heat and higher boost pressure than stock, you can expect to achieve greater reliability, less turbulence and less restriction thanks to the larger diameter tubing. Never worry about blowing couplers off of our tubes, as each tube is bead rolled and secured with stainless T-bolt clamps over our 4-ply reinforced silicone couplers.

Key Features:

Reduced air turbulence
Increased air flow capacity
Works with ECS Tuning and OEM intercoolers
70mm diameter piping*
4-ply silicone couplers
Aluminum tubing powder coated in a tough wrinkle black finish
5-ply silicone turbo outlet hose
61mm port matched throttle body inlet
Silicone turbo outlet with optimized flow geometry
CNC machined MAP flange welded to factory position*
Includes all stainless steel T-bolt clamps
Easy and direct replacement upgraded kit*
The ECS Tuning High Flow Aluminum Charge Pipe Kit was designed with a focus on improving performance while maintaining OEM fitment through the use of quality parts. Attention to detail is never missed here at ECS Tuning, and this kit is no exception.*

This kit includes:

High Flow Intercooler Charge Pipe Kit
61mm port matched throttle body inlet
Silicone Turbo Outlet Hose
70mm Aluminum Intercooler Tube
Silicone Intercooler Outlet and throttle body flange Couplers
Stainless Steel T-bolt Clamps


ECS Audi B9 S4 Intercooler Charge Pipe Upgrade Kit





ECS Audi B9 S4 Intercooler Charge Pipe Upgrade Kit


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Warmer days are coming, keep your ITAs down and Power UP!


----------

